

Ask HN: Question about default location sharing popup for iPhon App - lefstathiou

An iPhone is being developed on my behalf and there is an issue regarding the default location sharing popup that I was hoping someone here could answer.<p>My application accesses a users location and displays it on a map. Does apple's terms require the default popup to come up EVERY time the app (or the location sharing) is initialized?<p>For example, if i activate the app right now, it comes up. Lets say i exit out of it, and then come back in immediately, should we display the popup?<p>I am sifting through the guidelines and cant get a direct answer. Your assistance is greatly appreciated.<p>If you have any questions let me know.<p>leo
======
there
from what i remember, the prompt is part of the framework and will ask the
user to confirm twice before saving it as a default answer.

